# Scottish Election 2016



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 8, 2016)

Willie delivers the message.

http://www.scotsman.com/news/video-willie-rennie-caught-off-guard-by-amorous-pigs-1-4094772


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 9, 2016)

Oh dear........don't you just love UKIP
Not enough British actors perhaps?

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cfg6z7uWIAEQsyS.jpg


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 13, 2016)

Vote Ruth Davidson for a Stronger Opposition.............that is what it said on the pamphlet. 


I had to examine the small print to see that Ruth represented the Scottish Conservative Party.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 13, 2016)

You talking to your imaginary friend Doon?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 13, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Vote Ruth Davidson for a Stronger Opposition.............that is what it said on the pamphlet. 


I had to examine the small print to see that Ruth represented the Scottish Conservative Party.
		
Click to expand...

Yes - I read that - and I rather liked the honesty in the statement - no pretendy politics about the Tories in Scotland aiming to be the party in power.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 13, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			You talking to your imaginary friend Doon?
		
Click to expand...

I imagine you are supporting this guy
http://wingsoverscotland.com/


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 13, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I imagine you are supporting this guy
http://wingsoverscotland.com/

Click to expand...

Absolutely! But only because we're related


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 13, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I imagine you are supporting this guy
http://wingsoverscotland.com/

Click to expand...

Oooh - that is uncomfortable viewing...


----------



## chippa1909 (Apr 13, 2016)

What a tube.
But it is always worth remembering that Labour encouraged their voters to tactically vote for him, and indeed celebrated the buffoon's election, because it stopped the SNP candidate winning.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 14, 2016)

chippa1909 said:



			What a tube.
But it is always worth remembering that Labour encouraged their voters to tactically vote for him, and indeed celebrated the buffoon's election, because it stopped the SNP candidate winning.
		
Click to expand...

Imagine David Coburn as one of your club members

M....Good game David ?
DC.....Brilliant, I played superbly, best game of my life
M...What did you score?
DC..I don't recall exactly, you can't expect me to remember all those complicated numbers, but it was somewhere between 73 and 83

Playing partner standing behind.......actually you had an 87 David.
DC there you are 87, not far from 83 is it.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 27, 2016)

I have a bit of a voting dilemma this year. 

Got a leaflet from the labour candidate and in all conscience I can't vote for her due to her dismal performance on Edinburgh council. Not even to support Labour against the SNP, who I despise. Selecting her must be yet another own goal by Scottish Labour.

Not sure there's anybody left that I can give my first vote to.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 27, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			I have a bit of a voting dilemma this year. 

Got a leaflet from the labour candidate and in all conscience I can't vote for her due to her dismal performance on Edinburgh council. Not even to support Labour against the SNP, who I despise. Selecting her must be yet another own goal by Scottish Labour.

Not sure there's anybody left that I can give my first vote to. 

Click to expand...

At least you know what you are doing Karen. I just don't know enough about Scottish politics to cast a vote with any certainty. My gut tells me the SNP are a caring party with a local focus, but I'm uncomfortable with the underlying bedrock they are based upon. I feel that for the first time ever, I'll miss an election...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 27, 2016)

Worth catching 'Gary Tank Commanders' _Election Special_ on iPlayer (BBC2 Scotland Monday just gone).  Was really quite fun and actually interesting - and I think cast the leaders of the Scottish parties in not too bad a light.  One particular moment enjoyed was Kezia Dugdale telling us, when asked about the other leaders, that 'I don't like Willie' - cue laughter.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 27, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			At least you know what you are doing Karen. I just don't know enough about Scottish politics to cast a vote with any certainty. My gut tells me the SNP are a caring party with a local focus, but I'm uncomfortable with the underlying bedrock they are based upon. I feel that for the first time ever, I'll miss an election...
		
Click to expand...

Not sure about the "caring" notion. Ultimately a single issue party prepared to say or do anything to further that agenda. A vote for them is a tacit vote for independence.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 27, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Not sure about the "caring" notion. Ultimately a single issue party prepared to say or do anything to further that agenda. A vote for them is a tacit vote for independence.
		
Click to expand...

You don't have much faith in the Scottish electorate to be able to see through any SNP smokescreens.  But you may be right,

However I think that with the new powers that Holyrood has, and given the enthusiastic debate that was the referendum debate and the key issues that scuppered YES; I think that voters in Scotland are now sufficiently informed to ask some very searching questions of the SNP (and others in favour of Indy).  And if the SNP don't have good enough or any answers - then they won't get the Pro-Indy poll ratings they wish for; and so won't have a mandate to seek a further vote.


----------



## DCB (Apr 27, 2016)

Having questioned both my MP and my MSP in the last six months, I,m still waiting for the courtesy of a reply, from either of them,  even if it is to tell me to "do one ".  We lost a good old style Labour MP who retired last year, the current incumbent  had a good record as a local councilor, but now he's an MP he seems to have forgotten who he's supposed to be representing.

Going to be an interesting time on 5th May, apathy  may well play a big part I'm  afraid.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 27, 2016)

DCB said:



			Having questioned both my MP and my MSP in the last six months, I,m still waiting for the courtesy of a reply, from either of them,  even if it is to tell me to "do one ".  We lost a good old style Labour MP who retired last year, the current incumbent  had a good record as a local councilor, but now he's an MP he seems to have forgotten who he's supposed to be representing.

Going to be an interesting time on 5th May, apathy  may well play a big part I'm  afraid.
		
Click to expand...

We also lost a good mp, tragic these were replaced by the current bunch of snp morons.


----------



## chippa1909 (Apr 27, 2016)

Hope Labour enjoy political oblivion as the "morons" head for another landslide next week.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 28, 2016)

chippa1909 said:



			Hope Labour enjoy political oblivion as the "morons" head for another landslide next week.
		
Click to expand...

I know, I'm in despair. Labour can't even put an electable candidate up in my constituency. The country's doomed. DOOMED, I tell you!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 28, 2016)

In my mother's GE constituency Kirsten Oswald (SNP) hoofed Jim Murphy out of Wesminster - and she seem pretty good,

For Holyrood - in Eastwood constituency - will Ken MacIntosh (Labour Constituency MSP) fight off Stewart Maxwell (SNP List Member MSP) - or will Jackson Carlaw (Tory List Member MSP) demonstrate Tory party revival in Scotland.  If it's going to happen anywhere in Scotland - then Tories have to start winning seats like Eastwood.

it's going to be interesting on May 5th/6th

Also interesting to see whether the D'Hondt method AMS electoral system works this time and prevents an SNP overall majority.  I read that if you want maximum pro-Indy representation in Holyrood you don't vote for SNP as your second vote for List Members - as that won't translate into SNP List members if SNP win majority of constituency elections. You vote for Greens or RISE.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 28, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			I know, I'm in despair. Labour can't even put an electable candidate up in my constituency. The country's doomed. DOOMED, I tell you! 

Click to expand...

In some constituencies I believe Labour could not even get a candidate to stand, not sure if that has been resolved yet. 
Who would have thought that a few years ago?
Labour head office have a lot to answer for, without their formally 'taken for granted' Scottish seats they are lost in the UK.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 28, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			In my mother's GE constituency Kirsten Oswald (SNP) hoofed Jim Murphy out of Wesminster - and she seem pretty good,

For Holyrood - in Eastwood constituency - will Ken MacIntosh (Labour Constituency MSP) fight off Stewart Maxwell (SNP List Member MSP) - or will Jackson Carlaw (Tory List Member MSP) demonstrate Tory party revival in Scotland.  If it's going to happen anywhere in Scotland - then Tories have to start winning seats like Eastwood.

it's going to be interesting on May 5th/6th

Also interesting to see whether the D'Hondt method AMS electoral system works this time and prevents an SNP overall majority.  I read that if you want maximum pro-Indy representation in Holyrood you don't vote for SNP as your second vote for List Members - as that won't translate into SNP List members if SNP win majority of constituency elections. You vote for Greens or RISE.
		
Click to expand...

This is getting quite complicated. The system is flawed and what you suggest is not the case.
If SNP voters second vote goes for their natural allies The Greens then it is more likely that the Labour/Tory candidate will win the list seat vote. All the Parties are now advising a double vote so it rather negates a fairly good system [IMO]

It seems crazy that neither the Labour or Tory party leaders have sufficient support to stand as a constituency candidate and will only be elected to the Parliament via the list process. Not good enough to win a seat but good enough to lead a party is hardly a ringing endorsement.


----------



## chippa1909 (Apr 28, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			This is getting quite complicated. The system is flawed and what you suggest is not the case.
If SNP voters second vote goes for their natural allies The Greens then it is more likely that the Labour/Tory candidate will win the list seat vote. All the Parties are now advising a double vote so it rather negates a fairly good system [IMO]

It seems crazy that neither the Labour or Tory party leaders have sufficient support to stand as a constituency candidate and will only be elected to the Parliament via the list process. Not good enough to win a seat but good enough to lead a party is hardly a ringing endorsement.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, the media seem to be pushing the list vote for Greens or Rise, which makes me very suspicious and inclined to vote SNP in both ballots.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 30, 2016)

Sums it up pretty well IMO.
A few days to voting and I have yet to see a displayed Labour/Tory/LibDem or UKIP poster/placard. 

http://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/b...tion-on-road-to-independence-2f8rjtblf?shareT


----------



## chippa1909 (Apr 30, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Sums it up pretty well IMO.
A few days to voting and I have yet to see a displayed Labour/Tory/LibDem or UKIP poster/placard. 

http://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/b...tion-on-road-to-independence-2f8rjtblf?shareT

Click to expand...

That's behind a paywall. Here's another link.

http://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/b...f?shareToken=b5bcf8b275358c321d0a1b24c5eba2fc


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 30, 2016)

Seen some blue banners around Ellon and up towards Cruden Bay. Probably seen about the same amount of yellow. Doesn't seem like there's much action for a national election. Not seen much in the Ellon Times either.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 30, 2016)

chippa1909 said:



			That's behind a paywall. Here's another link.

http://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/b...f?shareToken=b5bcf8b275358c321d0a1b24c5eba2fc

Click to expand...

Thanks chippa.....bloody Murdochs:angry:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 2, 2016)

SNP now winning seats in England [according to the London press map readers]

http://wingsoverscotland.com/the-howling-of-the-furies/


----------



## Jacko_G (May 2, 2016)

I'm going Tory just for the poops and giggles. 

They all tax me and subsidise lazy layabouts and junkies. Makes zero difference who are in power


----------



## MegaSteve (May 2, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			SNP now winning seats in England [according to the London press map readers]

http://wingsoverscotland.com/the-howling-of-the-furies/

Click to expand...


How do you, or the author of the piece, know for sure the graphics error was made in London?
Or, is it just a best guess to allow for a de rigueur casual pop at London...

Oh, and as usual, the comments attached to piece make for 'interesting' reading...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 2, 2016)

Spectator.....Press Holdings, London based but taxes paid in Jersey.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 2, 2016)

Another Scotish vote. &#128563;


----------



## Jacko_G (May 2, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			Another Scotish vote. &#63027;
		
Click to expand...

Better than another London taxation.


----------



## Hobbit (May 2, 2016)

Jacko_G said:



			Better than another London taxation.
		
Click to expand...

Think you'll find it is the SNP that are pushing for higher taxation. But don't let facts get in the way of a good story.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 2, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Think you'll find it is the SNP that are pushing for higher taxation. But don't let facts get in the way of a good story.
		
Click to expand...

Yes. Like the better together campaign that said the steel industry was safe in Britain. 

Lying toads to a tee.


----------



## Hobbit (May 2, 2016)

Jacko_G said:



			Yes. Like the better together campaign that said the steel industry was safe in Britain. 

Lying toads to a tee.
		
Click to expand...

Poor attempt at deflection. Thought your point was higher taxation from London, which is blatantly wrong.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 2, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Poor attempt at deflection. Thought your point was higher taxation from London, which is blatantly wrong.
		
Click to expand...

I never mentioned higher taxation. I was referring to historical theft and abuse stemming from London based taxation.


----------



## chippa1909 (May 2, 2016)

Jacko_G said:



			I'm going Tory just for the poops and giggles. 

They all tax me and subsidise lazy layabouts and junkies. Makes zero difference who are in power
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy paying Â£8 an item for a prescription.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 5, 2016)

According to the BBC News

'Voting takes place today in England and the devolved nations'

Interesting choice of words.


----------



## SocketRocket (May 5, 2016)

Jacko_G said:



			I never mentioned higher taxation. I was referring to historical theft and abuse stemming from London based taxation.
		
Click to expand...

Now that Scotland can set it's own income tax are you looking forward to paying less


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 5, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			Now that Scotland can set it's own income tax are you looking forward to paying less 

Click to expand...

Implies that paying a bit more would be a bad thing.  Not for everyone it isn't - at least not necessarily a bad thing.  And a fair number of Scots seem OK with that if a vox pop on _Scotland 2016_ earlier this week is anything to go by.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 5, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Think you'll find it is the SNP that are pushing for higher taxation. But don't let facts get in the way of a good story.
		
Click to expand...

 Plus Labour Region No 9 and The Scottish LiebDems.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 5, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Think you'll find it is the SNP that are pushing for higher taxation. But don't let facts get in the way of a good story.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't worry too much about paying a little more - as you could easy be better off not having to pay for prescriptions and in time making savings in any elderly care costs (not that you are ever going to get old... )  Maybe worth paying a penny or two extra on income tax for that?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 5, 2016)

'Closest thing I saw to a Lib Dem canvasser was a Sainsbury's bag stuck in a bush.'

made me smile.


----------



## Hobbit (May 5, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Wouldn't worry too much about paying a little more - as you could easy be better off not having to pay for prescriptions and in time making savings in any elderly care costs (not that you are ever going to get old... )  Maybe worth paying a penny or two extra on income tax for that?
		
Click to expand...

To be honest, I'd gladly pay more tax if it was being spent sensibly.


----------



## ger147 (May 6, 2016)

Still the list votes to come in but at the moment the Scottish Conservatives are in with a chance of pipping Labour to 2nd place and the official opposition slot.


----------



## Fish (May 6, 2016)

ger147 said:



			Still the list votes to come in but at the moment the Scottish Conservatives are in with a chance of pipping Labour to 2nd place and the official opposition slot.
		
Click to expand...

Not only that, but Glasgow might not have any Labour representation losing all their constituency seats!


----------



## ger147 (May 6, 2016)

Fish said:



			Not only that, but Glasgow might not have any Labour representation losing all their constituency seats!
		
Click to expand...

Labour got 4 seats from the Glasgow region list.


----------



## ger147 (May 6, 2016)

Latest prediction is that the SNP will lose their overall majority.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 6, 2016)

It was a very good night for the Ruth Davidson Party.
Labour now a lost cause in Scotland.
It was always going to be a close call for a SNP majority. Looks like they are falling just short.
Sad to see the first thing the opposition are challenging is the named person bill


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 6, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			It was a very good night for the Ruth Davidson Party.
Labour now a lost cause in Scotland.
It was always going to be a close call for a SNP majority. Looks like they are falling just short.
Sad to see the first thing the opposition are challenging is the named person bill
		
Click to expand...

But it's a curious thing to hear Jackson Carlaw this morning suggesting that the Chief Executive of the SNP should stand down because they don;t now have a majority - in a system that was specifically designed to *prevent* majority government.  The fact that the SNP ever *had* a majority was viewed as a 'freak' outcome.  Minority government is what Holyrood is supposed to be about.

I quite liked Brian Taylor's quip on the list system when asked how it worked - he replied that most folks 'D'Hondt know'


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 6, 2016)

Predictably Lesley hinds got thumped in my constituency. I'm sure many voters like myself wanted to vote labour but simply couldn't put a cross next to her name. Really really stupid by labour. If they are determined to have her as a candidate it needs to be over in the west or somewhere because she will never win an edinburgh seat. Nae chance!

Really struggled with my vote this time. Voted for a teenage independent on the constituency and the women's equality party on the list.

Just can't stand the snp but we are bereft of any alternative. Becoming a one party state which is a disaster for the country.


----------



## DCB (May 6, 2016)

I think that all the parties will be looking at how best to use the List Vote in future, thetwo votes for Nicola didn't really aid the SNP other than maybe stopping another party of gaining more votes. Harvey was on about the wasted SNP list votes and what they could have done for his party. Greens are going to be a key player, but it's all going to be a bit more interesting this time.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 6, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Predictably Lesley hinds got thumped in my constituency. I'm sure many voters like myself wanted to vote labour but simply couldn't put a cross next to her name. Really really stupid by labour. If they are determined to have her as a candidate it needs to be over in the west or somewhere because she will never win an edinburgh seat. Nae chance!

Really struggled with my vote this time. Voted for a teenage independent on the constituency and the women's equality party on the list.

Just can't stand the snp but we are bereft of any alternative. Becoming a one party state which is a disaster for the country.
		
Click to expand...

It is not a one party state.
It is not the fault of the SNP that the other five or six parties standing for election are pretty inept and not popular.

Labour voters voting Tory on the lists was a bit of a surprise though. 

I am quietly pleased with the result as I am a closet Green.
I would like to see Nicola bring a couple of the Green MSP's into the cabinet. Especially the young land reform guy.
Agree with DCB that the Greens lost out on a lot of list votes from the SNP


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 6, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			It is not a one party state.
It is not the fault of the SNP that the other five or six parties standing for election are pretty inept and not popular.

Labour voters voting Tory on the lists was a bit of a surprise though. 

I am quietly pleased with the result as I am a closet Green.
I would like to see Nicola bring a couple of the Green MSP's into the cabinet. Especially the young land reform guy.
Agree with DCB that the Greens lost out on a lot of list votes from the SNP
		
Click to expand...

I'm actually not blaming the snp for this one, you can hardly blame them for taking advantage of the other parties ineptitude. Trouble is they are very good at politics and utterly abysmal at actually running the country. The fact that they've got an even clearer run at power than Celtic have had at the spl is very depressing. We desperately need a viable alternative to keep them in check and make them focus on government instead of their single ideological goal.


----------



## DCB (May 6, 2016)

I think Ruth Davidson will be a different animal as leader of the opposition. Looking forward to some of the debates and to FMQ , that will be fun.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 6, 2016)

DCB said:



			I think Ruth Davidson will be a different animal as leader of the opposition. Looking forward to some of the debates and to FMQ , that will be fun.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, 'vote for a stronger opposition'......as daft as it may sound was quite effective.
Mind you, the local church choir would have been a stronger opposition than Labour, so not too much for them to crow about.


----------



## chippa1909 (May 6, 2016)

DCB said:



			I think Ruth Davidson will be a different animal as leader of the opposition. Looking forward to some of the debates and to FMQ , that will be fun.
		
Click to expand...

Tories in opposition can only help the pro indy cause in the long run.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 6, 2016)

DCB said:



			I think Ruth Davidson will be a different animal as leader of the opposition. Looking forward to some of the debates and to FMQ , that will be fun.
		
Click to expand...

As a politician she is definitely in the same league as sturgeon so might manage to score more hits in the parliament but in electoral terms she is no threat whatsoever to the SNP as the torus are completely unelectable here. Labour need to get their act together to provide a viable alternative at the ballot box or the SNP will match unopposed to their own "ten in a row".


----------



## AMcC (May 6, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I quite liked Brian Taylor's quip on the list system when asked how it worked - he replied that most folks *'D'Hondt know'*

Click to expand...

That will sail over most peoples heads 

Agree that it was always said the system should never have allowed a majority in the first place


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 6, 2016)

chippa1909 said:



			Tories in opposition can only help the pro indy cause in the long run.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly.


----------



## chippa1909 (May 6, 2016)

BBC World at One quoting senior Labour figures saying the party "will need to revisit its stance on Scottish independence".


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 6, 2016)

chippa1909 said:



			BBC World at One quoting senior Labour figures saying the party "will need to revisit its stance on Scottish independence".
		
Click to expand...

Cripes! There will be nobody left to vote for them.


----------



## patricks148 (May 6, 2016)

chippa1909 said:



			Tories in opposition can only help the pro indy cause in the long run.
		
Click to expand...

still struggling how the Tories had any MSPs, now they have more.... flabbergasted .

it would appear that most of the voters who held the Libs getting in bed with the Tories last GE against them.... punished them buy voting Conservative...!


----------



## User62651 (May 6, 2016)

Decisions have been taken on the basis of pro independence or pro union rather than left, middle or right even though we're over a year and a half on from the indyref, Scotland remains divided on constitution. Ruth Davidson has been the clearest on pro Union and comes over as a strong leader so she's got a lot of tactical votes from pro Union people who used to vote Labour or Libdem. Pro union people know their votes get split 3 ways while the SNP get all the separation votes so they have to think tactics, which they've done this time, anyone but SNP approach.
For me reeling the SNP in just a little is good for the political process here, should drive Sturgeon to work hard. Fair play to the Conservatives who've done much better than anticipated. Where Labour goes from here, who knows.
Thought turnout at 50-60% is poor, politics just doesn't appeal to a huge number of people who claim they dont see any difference in life no matter who gets in.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 6, 2016)

Interesting listening to callers and commentators from down south talk about the fact of the SNP not getting a majority as a failure - demonstrating a lack of understanding of the Holyrood electoral system.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 6, 2016)

..and so Nicola Sturgeon announces that the SNP is happy to form a minority government and won't do any formal coalitions. I think that's actually good for Scotland - I've heard quote a few say that when the SNP were previously in minority government the legislation was better.  Which is I think what was found in Westminster when Tories and LibDems were in coalition.  Look at the mess the Tories have been making of key pieces of legislation since the last GE - wasn;t like that when the LibDems were a guiding and restraining hand.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 6, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Interesting listening to callers and commentators from down south talk about the fact of the SNP not getting a majority as a failure - demonstrating a lack of understanding of the Holyrood electoral system.
		
Click to expand...

Nae surprise there:lol:

Mind you we don't understand UKIP
Even with oor list system they still could not gain a seat........something Scotland can be proud about.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 6, 2016)

Don't see how the SNP can exist under it's current name. The vote has been past, and they lost their arguement. Time to change names I think.


----------



## SocketRocket (May 6, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			..and so Nicola Sturgeon announces that the SNP is happy to form a minority government and won't do any formal coalitions. I think that's actually good for Scotland - I've heard quote a few say that when the SNP were previously in minority government the legislation was better.  Which is I think what was found in Westminster when Tories and LibDems were in coalition.  Look at the mess the Tories have been making of key pieces of legislation since the last GE - *wasn;t like that when the LibDems were a guiding and restraining hand*.
		
Click to expand...

No, it was worse with so may crackpot LibDem policies on things like kids school meals and shutting down power stations without anything to replace them.


----------



## Hobbit (May 6, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Interesting listening to callers and commentators from down south talk about the fact of the SNP not getting a majority as a failure - demonstrating a lack of understanding of the Holyrood electoral system.
		
Click to expand...

A minority government is a good thing?!? It's always led to a dilution of good policies and ideas.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 7, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			A minority government is a good thing?!? It's always led to a dilution of good policies and ideas.
		
Click to expand...

Ah but the SNP don't have any of those.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 7, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			A minority government is a good thing?!? It's always led to a dilution of good policies and ideas.
		
Click to expand...

The point is that the PR element of the voting system for Holyrood is effectively designed to produce minority government.  The fact of majority government (such that the SNP got last time round) was actually viewed as a 'freak' outcome never envisioned.  

And so we have the SNP with 46.5% of the vote - with Labour and Conservative totalling 44.6% - and yet the SNP are a minority government


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 7, 2016)

To keep it simple for some on here.
To judge how the nation thinks look at the Constituencies seats, in effect the 'first past the post' votes system as used in Wastemonster.

SNP......59
Tory.......7
LibDems..4
Slab.......3

Paints a different picture eh?
Good to see the Scottish Tory and LibDem leaders actually winning a constituency seat this year.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 7, 2016)

Call Kay, BBC Radio Scotland presenter Kay Adams speaking.......I'm just looking at the figures...we are up about 8% [cough splutter erm emm] the Conservatives are up 8.1%.
Application in to join the David Dimblebum club.


----------



## Hobbit (May 7, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The point is that the PR element of the voting system for Holyrood is effectively designed to produce minority government.  The fact of majority government (such that the SNP got last time round) was actually viewed as a 'freak' outcome never envisioned.  

And so we have the SNP with 46.5% of the vote - with Labour and Conservative totalling 44.6% - and yet the SNP are a minority government
		
Click to expand...

It's a tough one. People vote for a preference but end up with a watered down mix. I like PR but when the make up of a minority govt is diverse... I guess I'm on the fence insomuch as I can see the benefits from both sides.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 9, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			It's a tough one. People vote for a preference but end up with a watered down mix. I like PR but when the make up of a minority govt is diverse... I guess I'm on the fence insomuch as I can see the benefits from both sides.
		
Click to expand...

Some thoughts from a Nationalist on the *benefits *to the SNP that could accrue from being in minority government - with the Tories leading the opposition - as with horribly weak Labour and small LibDem and Green representation it is on that, that the benefits seem predicated.

http://derekbateman.scot/2016/05/07/they-shall-not-pass-brave-wallace-cried/


----------



## SocketRocket (May 9, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The point is that the PR element of the voting system for Holyrood is effectively designed to produce minority government.  The fact of majority government (such that the SNP got last time round) was actually viewed as a 'freak' outcome never envisioned.  

*And so we have the SNP with 46.5% of the vote - with Labour and Conservative totalling 44.6% - and yet the SNP are a minority governmen*t
		
Click to expand...

Thats because they dont have an overall majority of seats.  How ever the result is dressed up the SNP have 4 less seats and the Conservatives 16 more.   Maybe it's the start of a trend.


----------



## SocketRocket (May 9, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Some thoughts from a Nationalist on the *benefits *to the SNP that could accrue from being in minority government - with the Tories leading the opposition - as with horribly weak Labour and small LibDem and Green representation it is on that, that the benefits seem predicated.

http://derekbateman.scot/2016/05/07/they-shall-not-pass-brave-wallace-cried/

Click to expand...

The Greens are crackpot lefties like the SNP and the LibDems will vote for anything thats Ecco/Mumsey so the SNP will have plenty of like minded friends.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 9, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			The Greens are crackpot lefties like the SNP and the LibDems will vote for anything thats Ecco/Mumsey so the SNP will have plenty of like minded friends.
		
Click to expand...

You really do know so very little about Scottish politics.

The Tartan Tories murph into crackpot lefties, priceless. 

For the record The SNP are probably the most centralist party in the UK at the mo. That is why they are so popular.


----------



## SocketRocket (May 9, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			You really do know so very little about Scottish politics.

The Tartan Tories murph into crackpot lefties, priceless. 

For the record The SNP are probably the most centralist party in the UK at the mo. That is why they are so popular.
		
Click to expand...

You don't seem to be reading my posts before replying again.   Where did I say anything about "Tartan Tories murph into crackpot lefties"  I think you really did make that up.  Priceless 

So the SNP's big words about being a 'progressive' party that wants an end to austerity, hiked up benefits, open door immigration are 'centralist ' are they.   Well you are probably right as their progressive social revolution they were spouting before the National Election was just a bunch of electioneering empty words and pledges that evaporate when policy has to come up with the money to make it happen.


----------



## Foxholer (May 9, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			You don't seem to be reading my posts....
		
Click to expand...

Have you considered making this comment part of your signature?  

Though, in this particular case, I'm inclined to agree with you!


----------



## SocketRocket (May 9, 2016)

Foxholer said:



			Have you considered making this comment part of your signature?  

*Though, in this particular case, I'm inclined to agree with you! *

Click to expand...

Then why the sarcastic comment


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 9, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			You don't seem to be reading my posts before replying again.   *Where did I say anything about "Tartan Tories murph into crackpot lefties" * I think you really did make that up.  Priceless 

So the SNP's big words about being a 'progressive' party that wants an end to austerity, hiked up benefits, open door immigration are 'centralist ' are they.   Well you are probably right as their progressive social revolution they were spouting before the National Election was just a bunch of electioneering empty words and pledges that evaporate when policy has to come up with the money to make it happen.
		
Click to expand...

I'm assuming that you appreciate that the SNP used to be referred to as the 'Tartan Tories'


----------



## SocketRocket (May 9, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'm assuming that you appreciate that the SNP used to be referred to as the 'Tartan Tories'
		
Click to expand...

I think "Used to be" Is the operative sentence.


----------



## Foxholer (May 10, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			Then why the sarcastic comment 

Click to expand...

Because it's still appropriate! 

And, having been reminded of what 'Tartan Tories' meant, I'll withdraw the sentence you highlighted! DfT was correct!


----------



## SocketRocket (May 10, 2016)

Foxholer said:



			Because it's still appropriate! 

And, having been reminded of what 'Tartan Tories' meant, I'll withdraw the sentence you highlighted! DfT was correct!
		
Click to expand...

To be honest I don't give a frig what you think as it's all a bit oddball and provocative claptrap.   How about you post something off your own bat rather than just jump in making acidic comments on other peoples posts, that would be a first for you


----------

